# Mit WLAN-Laptop über PC mit LAN-Modem ins Internet



## cater (29. September 2006)

Hiho,

ich habe einen Laptop mit WLAN und einen PC mit einer WLAN-karte, der über eine normale LAN-Karte, an der ein Kabel-Modem hängt, ins Internet geht. Der PC hat eine Flatrate und ist quasi immer online. Beide haben Win XP als OS. 

Nun möchte ich mit dem Laptop per WLAN über den PC ins Internet gehen. 
Kann mir jemand ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen, indem das verständlich erklärt ist wie man was konfigurieren muss? Ich habe nämlich leider nichts brauchbares gefunden, nur Anelitungen für WLAN-Router und dergleichen..

Danke, Carlo


----------



## Giromania (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

zuerst musst du eine ad-hoc Verbindung zwischen dem Rechner und dem Laptop aufbauen (Ich hoffe, dass du das alleine hinbekommst.). Danach kannst du zwei Wege gehen (wir nehmen lieber nur die einfache Variante  ) :
Du lässt dir alles von Windows einrichten:
Du klickst bei Netzwerkverbindungen links bei den Aufgaben auf: "Ein Heim- oder ein kleines Firmennetzwerk einrichten". Dein Rechner, der die Internetverbindung hat, würde ich zuerst einrichten. Dort wählst du dann die Option in dem Sinn aus: Rechner hat Internetverbindung andere sollen darauf zugreifen. Dann kannst du die Internetverbindung und schließlich dein wlan angeben über dem dies laufen soll. Dann einfach "durchklicken" und keine Diskette erstellen. Anschließend führst du das selbe auf deinem Laptop durch, mit dem Unterschied, dass er jetzt über ein Gateway oder anderen Computer die Internetverbindung aufbauen soll. 

Melde dich, ob es funktioniert hat
Gruß Giromania


----------

